# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  لغزززز

## ريمي

لغز ونشوف مين الذكي الي راح يحله

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

الخيارات اللي حاطيتهم بحد ذاتهم لغز  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

تم التصويت 
وهي ضحكة لعيون حلا  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Sc®ipt

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  ما بكفي اسئلة الدكاترة بالجامعة من المريخ و أنتي لاحقيتنا لهون
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  ويا عيني ع الخيارات فعلا هي بحد ذاتها لغز

----------


## anoucha

ما بعرف أنا صوت و ما فاهمة شي هههههههههه  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ريمي

الفمشاهدة نتائج الإستطلاع: اخرس واعمى في جزيرة مهجورة فالاخرس يريد ان يقول للاعمى اباك توفى فكيف يقول له؟؟!!؟؟  
الخبر 
ميرفا, Paradise, tears, Zhrt_ALm6r 
ايزين

----------


## anas_shbeeb

حل اللغز كالتالي

يمسك الاخرس بيد الاعمى ويكتب على الرمال 

عبارة اباك قد مات 

فيعرف الاعمى الخبر

----------


## khaled aljonidee

امنيتي حالياً اني افهم الكلمات الي بتكتبيها بمواضيعك :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh 					 
_الخيارات اللي حاطيتهم بحد ذاتهم لغز_ 
*اه والله ... في خيارات أنا اعتبرتهم تكمله للسؤال*

----------


## The Gentle Man

لازم يكون مدقق ورا حلا
او هي توصل السؤال لواحد وهو يكتبه 
والله بنتغلب بالاسئله تبعت حلا

----------


## ريمي

ميرفا, ابو العبد, Paradise, tears, The Gentle Man, Zhrt_ALm6r

----------


## deema

شومالكم   على  هلبنت  انا  بصراحه  فهمت9  الخبر  6

----------

